# need help, tips on SW aquarium.. just starting



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

hello.. im from the philippines and i'm new i this hobby, i havnt started yet, i only have the aquarium that was used before when our arowana was still alive.. anyway, im a newbie and has very little knowledge about this so i need tons of your advice, tips etc.. by the way, our tools here in the philippines are not as advanced not like in your place.. so bear with me.. :lol: tnx..


----------



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

by the way, i have a 150 gallon aquarium.. its dimensions are 56x31x20.. im planning to setup a reef tank..


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

alright some things you deffinitely need are

Sufficient lighting (for a reef it may be 5-6 watts per gallon)
A good powerful skimmer
A few powerheads
heater / chiller depending on your temperatures there

And if you can - get a sump for your tank.

** and lots and lots of patience


----------



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

i see.. what kind of lights do i need?? the HO,VHO? what skimmer can you recommend?? our weather here is tropical, we do not experience winter or very cold weather and during summer, its not that hot.. i really want to set-up a sump but i've read something that during power blackout or no electricity the sump tends to get flooded?? is it true?? and here in our city, i think we experience 3 blackouts in a month.. lol :lol: so it may be a major headache.. :lol: plus i really dont know whats the main purpose of the sump, please enlighten me.. thanks a lot.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

up..


----------



## robjiii (Mar 26, 2008)

i would like to see some answers to the above questions. i am also new at this and looking a doing a 125 gal live rock tank and i do have the same question about the sump, skimmers, heaters, lighting(i live in north Alabama)........

it would be great to have this info from people that have had tanks longer. i just do not like going by what the pet shops have to say.

thanks


----------

